
B.C. quantum computer maker D-Wave eyes major financing - drpgq
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/technology/bc-quantum-computer-maker-d-wave-eyes-major-financing/article29134520/
======
mchahn
I didn't know that they are pretty sure it uses real quantum effects. The
article says Google confirmed it. This is amazing news. Most articles say
there are only a few qubits in labs.

